# GOODYEAR 'Eagle GT' tires made in Chile, not USA ??!!



## CQ DX (Jan 2, 2005)

I recently bought a set of Eagle GT high performance all season tires for my Mk4 VR6 GTI, and noticed it says 'Made In Chile' on the sidewalls. I always thought that Goodyear tires for sale in the U.S. were American made, and that I was supporting our economy by 'buying American'.

Should I have any quality or safety concerns for these Chilean tires? 

Thanks!


----------



## CQ DX (Jan 2, 2005)

*Anyone please?!*

Any detriment to buying Goodyear Eagle GT tires that are 'Made In Chile'? The tire salesman told me that his Falkens say 'Made In Guatemala' on them!!!


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Not really sure why it should make much difference where they were made. Yes, there would be a sense of pride and loyalty for buying American made. But very few tires are produced in this country any more. If you shop for tires (or wheels) on Tire Rack you will see they list the country of origin for every one they sell. Some are made in a variety of places depending on size, and some in more than one place for the same tire/size. I just had a set of Michelins delivered yesterday that were made either in the US or in France. I honestly haven't looked at the them that closely since I got them to know which. 

The oem Goodyears were made in Germany, two sets of Pirellis from Italy, and two sets of Continentals from the Czech Republic and Portugal.


----------

